
White House Bars Times, CNN and BBC from Briefing - micaeloliveira
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/24/us/politics/white-house-sean-spicer-briefing.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
ComputerGuru
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726886)

It was #1 on the homepage then was instantly buried to #20. I'm not sure how
that happened, tbh. This one is also being buried.

Edit: now basically killed.

~~~
eterm
Perhaps it was flagged because this doesn't fit the news guidelines, and as
interesting as it is, it's still just politics.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Politics isn't banned.

~~~
eterm
Nothing is _banned_ as they are guidelines, but the first words from the
guidelines: "Off-Topic: Most stories about politics...".

~~~
BrailleHunting
If a popular story doesnt have a STEM, privacy or startup aspect, it likely
belongs elsewhere. Otherwise, HN becomes more of a generic news thread app
than a startup community.

------
heifetz
The Trump administration will just get more and more desperate as they 1\. get
totally nothing done, and nothing passed, except singing a bunch of worthless
EOs. 2\. get caught in various scandals, and the investigations get more and
more intense 3\. economy stalls

~~~
BrailleHunting
Wars are often used to distract from domestic inadequacies. Another million
dead world citizens to make the MIC rich because a whiny despot doesn't have a
clue.

Also anecdotally, DJIA closed up on another numerical record, so a deep
recession might be possible when the Goldman Sachs' Wall St accomplices'
latest trickery overheats the economy.

------
bgentry
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726886),
also on the front page

------
coldpie
Reason enough for me to buy a subscription to the NY Times.

~~~
luizb
same here

~~~
pseudobry
bought mine last week

------
rc_bhg
This is what oppressive totalitarian regimes do.

------
zinssmeister
This is most likely not going to happen and if it did probably going to end
badly: What if nobody showed up for these briefings and press conferences
anymore?

~~~
heifetz
I'm sure Trump / Bannon's ideal scenario would be to have only Breitbart
report on Whitehouse news, and Trump will communicate through Twitter. They'll
also manipulate various data released through official channels to reinforce
their reality. This is the first president that has been arguing that the
unemployment rate is higher than the official recognized rate (I know there
are various measures) while he is in office.

------
coldcode
Better to get the information from leaks anyway. Likely more accurate.

------
sergiotapia
There's only so many times you can put out misleading content and get away
with it.

~~~
d136o
Do you think the WH has a problem with the accuracy of the news reports, or do
you think they care more about silencing criticism?

I'm also curious to know your thoughts on how the Executive Branch and Press
relations look like in South American countries, it looks like in Bolivia
things aren't as bad as they are in Ecuador [1][2].

Evo is on his way to being in power until 2020, Correa doesn't look like he'll
let up (after inheriting Venezuela from Chavez), and Maduro is supervising the
collapse of his country.

Like Trump, these so called leaders have promised "el pueblo" (i.e. the
people, aka the forgotten man etc...) change. He is clearly showing the same
tendencies of opinion repression that allow a permanent hold on power (for his
benefit really, not of the people who were swindled).

Are some of us too worried about the eery parallels?

[1] [https://freedomhouse.org/report/freedom-
world/2015/bolivia](https://freedomhouse.org/report/freedom-
world/2015/bolivia) [2] [https://freedomhouse.org/report/freedom-
press/2015/ecuador](https://freedomhouse.org/report/freedom-
press/2015/ecuador)

